# raid 1 breaks at first boot using freebsd 8



## paulfrottawa (Dec 26, 2009)

I have being using raid (mirroring) as a primary and never had a problem. But now when it boots after an install I get a special notice about my raid configuration and content will be lost press c. 

I tried it 3 times.

I have reloaded 7.2 until I have an ide drive available instead.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 26, 2009)

Is this an external RAID array (seeing as you posted this in 'Peripheral Hardware')? Some details about the hardware (type, # of disks, type of RAID) are probably in order.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Dec 28, 2009)

This is a raid set up by the bios. I press the TAB button when it first boots and create it there. Then I tell my bios to boot raid as first boot device.

This has been my method on most of my computers using freebsd. Its just freebsd8 making trouble.
---------------------------------------
PS: I lost count on where I posted this and that's why I took a few days to re post.


----------



## phoenix (Dec 28, 2009)

This is Pseudo-RAID or FakeRAID, aka "Don't use this RAID".  

You'll need to load the *ataraid* kernel module, and hope that it supports the metadata on the drives.  You'll still see the individual harddrives, but you'll also have an *ar* device, which is the "RAID" array.

However, you really, really, really shouldn't be using this.

Instead, use gmirror(8) for RAID1.  It's more portable, better supported, and will give better performance.


----------

